# Percentage Boer Does! What do you think?



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I just purchased these three does. They are percentage does my guess is that they are LaMancha Boer crosses. So what do you guys think? Pros? Cons?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They have normal size ears so I don't think there's any Lamancha there. Probably some Nubian. They look like fairly high %.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll take a crack at it  I like the one on the left....she looks like a very decent doe. The one on the far right looks a little rough....it looks like she might be lacking some minerals. But if they are part lamancha then they will have a ton of good milk and I bet bred to your buck will have great looking kids. I have learned don't always judge a book by its cover. I have a old ugly ugly doe and she gives me big beautiful kids. And no I'm not calling your girls ugly  I think they will do just fine.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

They don't look lamancha...I'd say Nubian...but that's me. They look like they have Nubian horns. They look pretty good! Like Jessica said looks like they could use some minerals. A couple of them look like they have steep rumps but besides that I love their long necks, coloring, and it looks like they are fairly wide.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good observation on the possible lack of minerals you guys!
One of my girls always looks like she is having a perpetual bad hair day but she does get plenty minerals with high copper content.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, Yea with time I want to get them back up to good condition. The reason I think they may have Lamancha in them is that the person I got them from had one more that looked like them but with lamancha ears, and one of their ears seem a little short. 

Jessica I agree, it was my plan to breed them with my buck because I have a feeling that they will produce some good large kids. Their previous owner said that they are good producers and almost always have trips and one of them even had Quads.

I know not to judge a book by its cover. I have another black headed doe the, not so pretty does, and she has a monkey jaw. But every year her does are at the top of my herd when it comes to conformation and muscling. She is always a top producer. So I know how that goes.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a question for you. I'm kind of thinking of showing the younger of the 3 does, the more boer looking one, in the county fair as a breeding doe. How do you guys think she will do? I've knowticed that when she normally stands its wide, just like a show goat should stand.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is she the one in the last picture? Hard to tell since she is not set up.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea she is, and when i got her just a while ago she would set up for me perfectly, she has a wide back. But I'm not sure that's why I'm asking.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Does the one in the second photo have wattles or is that something else? I didn't think that Nubian threw waddles so they must have some other dairy in there! They are VERY heavy bodied for La Mancha - but maybe a quarter or less? What are they registered at? I think they are really lovely percentage does! Nice toplines. The briskets could be bigger. Looks like their back legs stand a little close together. No idea on the showing though, I don't participate in that.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, the two older does have wattles. I love that they are heavy bodied, they aren't registered and are just commercial stock. As for the showing its only my county fair so its not as intense as ABGA shows or anything like that.

Oh and I forgot to mention that they are supposedly bred for April 15ish kids.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Well apparently they weren't April 15th kids. I went out this morning and found a kid next to the roan colored doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Doing ok? Congrats!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea he is doing fine. And I've been out all day watching the other doe because she has been in labor. So I got one buck kid out of the roan colored one and two buck kids from the older doe. Two have wattles(Which I'm not a fan of) and one doesn't.


----------

